# Airshow pics (lots of big pics)



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Some pics from the Dayton Air Show last wekend. It rained a bit and was overcast most of the day, but taking pics was still a lot of fun. Enjoy!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, absolutely amazing pictures Snareman!!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Stunning. But, WTF... Lt. Hampton KMart and Lt. Annen Cheesy :dunno:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Stunning. But, WTF... Lt. Hampton KMart and Lt. Annen Cheesy :dunno:


I guess that's the price you pay for letting your fellow airmen name you.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice pics.

F4U Corsair FTW...Amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Although the fighter jets are awesome to watch, I think the c-17 Globemaster and A10 Warthog were awesome to watch. Did you get to see how fast that C-17 takes off and lands.....unbelieveable! Wish they would bring an F-18 to our local show...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I had that air show blood in me today, but the best I could do was a southwest 737-300? landing at Hobby Airport. BTW, you can tell they are not the same plane.


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

Very nice - love to watch airshows!! :thumbup: Glad the Navy was there too!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Awesome pics John :yikes: :thumbup:
I love the pic of the F-16 Thunderbird parked with the canopy up, 2nd pic :bigpimp:


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> I had that air show blood in me today, but the best I could do was a southwest 737-300? landing at Hobby Airport. BTW, you can tell they are not the same plane.


That would be a 737-800...notice the flared wing tips


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

very nice, how much zoom did you have?


----------



## peafam69 (Jul 9, 2009)

Way too cool for words - seeing that flame exhaust come out of the one jet has adrenaline written all over it


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Bill97Z said:


> very nice, how much zoom did you have?


Some of them were 300mm and then for some of them I had the 1.4 teleconverter which gave me 420mm. I was using the Canon 300 f2.8L lens. Its a beauty of a lens!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I got a request for some EXIF data, although I'm not really sure how I can post it. I think when you do "save for web" in photoshop it strips the exif data. I can see it in adobe bridge, but I'm not sure how to post some of the info. 

Basically - for the prop plane shots I tried to slow down the shutter speed so I could get some propeller blur. All shots were hand held with the big huge lens, resulting in carpal tunnel syndrome by the end of the day. They were processed in Adobe Camera Raw and then in photoshop. The exact technique depends on the pic. A slight blur were added to some of them which also tends to deepen some of the colors. 

Interesting FYI - that 4th from the bottom F-18 shot after landing is a 100% crop. That lens is darn sharp from pretty far away at 420mm.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Snareman said:


> I got a request for some EXIF data, although I'm not really sure how I can post it. I think when you do "save for web" in photoshop it strips the exif data. I can see it in adobe bridge, but *I'm not sure how to post some of the info*.
> 
> Basically - for the prop plane shots I tried to slow down the shutter speed so I could get some propeller blur. All shots were hand held with the big huge lens, resulting in carpal tunnel syndrome by the end of the day. They were processed in Adobe Camera Raw and then in photoshop. The exact technique depends on the pic. A slight blur were added to some of them which also tends to deepen some of the colors.
> 
> Interesting FYI - that 4th from the bottom F-18 shot after landing is a 100% crop. That lens is darn sharp from pretty far away at 420mm.


the old reliable way, ctrl c ctrl v the EXIF information (copy/paste). Although the format may be lost when you paste it here, those who are familar with the information could probably figure it out.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> the old reliable way, ctrl c ctrl v the EXIF information (copy/paste). Although the format may be lost when you paste it here, those who are familar with the information could probably figure it out.


Right, but it wouldn't let me select it to copy it.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

very cool. have not been to a show in a while. thanks for sharing...great pics...love the big bombers!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Sick pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Snareman said:


> Right, but it wouldn't let me select it to copy it.


Who is your host, fototime? I could do a copy/paste with Flickr.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Who is your host, fototime? I could do a copy/paste with Flickr.


Right. fototime.

Ah, here. So this is part of the exit from the red oracle flying into the pic from the left. There was a ton of info, but I'm not sure how to get abbreviated EXIF data

exifateTimeDigitized	2009-07-18T13:26:23.820-04:00
exifateTimeOriginal	2009-07-18T13:26:23.820-04:00
exif:FocalLength	420/1
tiff:Make	Canon
tiff:Model	Canon EOS REBEL T1i
tiff:ResolutionUnit	2
tiff:XResolution	240/1
tiff:YResolution	240/1
aux:LensInfo	300/1 300/1 0/0 0/0
aux:Lens	EF300mm f/2.8L IS USM +1.4x


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Camera: Nikon D90 
Exposure: 0.001 sec (1/1000) 
Aperture: f/5.3 
Focal Length: 240 mm 
Focal Length: 239.7 mm 
ISO Speed: 400 
Exposure Bias: +4/3 EV 
Flash: No Flash 
File Size: 1167 kB 
File Type: JPEG 
MIME Type: image/jpeg 
Image Width: 3216 
Image Height: 2136 
Encoding Process: Baseline DCT, Huffman coding 
Bits Per Sample: 8 
Color Components: 3 
X-Resolution: 1 
Y-Resolution: 1 
Software: picnik.com 
Date and Time (Modified): 2009:02:24 17:38:29 
YCbCr Positioning: Centered 
Exposure Program: Shutter speed priority AE 
Date and Time (Original): 2009:02:24 17:38:29 
Date and Time (Digitized): 2009:02:24 17:38:29 
Compressed Bits Per Pixel: 2 
Max Aperture Value: 5.5 
Metering Mode: Multi-segment 
Light Source: Unknown 
Sub Sec Time: 00 
Sub Sec Time Original: 00 
Sub Sec Time Digitized: 00 
Color Space: sRGB 
Sensing Method: One-chip color area 
CFAPattern: [Green,Blue][Red,Green] 
Custom Rendered: Normal 
Exposure Mode: Auto 
White Balance: Auto 
Digital Zoom Ratio: 1 
Focal Length In35mm Format: 360 mm 
Scene Capture Type: Standard 
Gain Control: Low gain up 
Contrast: Normal 
Saturation: Normal 
Sharpness: Normal 
Subject Distance Range: Unknown 
Maker Note Version: 2.10 
ISO: 400 
Quality: Normal 
White Balance: Auto 
Focus Mode: AF-C 
Flash Setting: Normal 
White Balance Fine Tune: 0 0 
Color Balance1: 1.78515625 1.28515625 1 1 
Program Shift: 0 
Exposure Difference: -3.2 
Flash Exposure Comp: 0 
ISOSetting: 400 
Image Boundary: 0 0 3216 2136 
Flash Exposure Bracket Value: 0.0 
Exposure Bracket Value: 0 
Crop Hi Speed: Off (4352x2868 cropped to 4352x2868 at pixel 0,0) 
Serial Number: 3095348 
Color Space: sRGB 
VRInfo Version: 0100 
Vibration Reduction: On 
Active D- Lighting: Unknown (65535) 
Picture Control Version: 0100 
Picture Control Name: Vivid 
Picture Control Base: Vivid 
Picture Control Adjust: Default Settings 
Picture Control Quick Adjust: Normal 
Sharpness: 4 
Contrast: Normal 
Brightness: Normal 
Saturation: Normal 
Hue Adjustment: None 
Filter Effect: n/a 
Toning Effect: n/a 
Toning Saturation: n/a 
Timezone: -06:00 
Daylight Savings: Yes 
Date Display Format: Y/M/D 
ISOExpansion: Off 
ISO2: 400 
ISOExpansion2: Off 
Lens Type: G VR 
Lens: 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 
Flash Mode: Did Not Fire 
Shooting Mode: Continuous 
Auto Bracket Release: Manual Release 
Lens FStops: 5.67 
Shot Info Version: 0213 
Noise Reduction: Off 
WB_ RGGBLevels: 2136 0 0 0 
Lens Data Version: 0204 
Exit Pupil Position: 113.8 mm 
AFAperture: 5.8 
Focus Position: 0x31 
Focus Distance: 17.78 m 
Lens IDNumber: 141 
Min Focal Length: 71.3 mm 
Max Focal Length: 302.0 mm 
Max Aperture At Min Focal: 4.5 
Max Aperture At Max Focal: 5.7 
MCUVersion: 143 
Effective Max Aperture: 5.5 
Retouch History: None 
Image Data Size: 1754165 
Shutter Count: 2406 
Flash Info Version: 0103 
Flash Model: (none) 
External Flash Flags: (none) 
Flash Commander Mode: Off 
Flash Control Mode: Off 
Flash Group AControl Mode: Off 
Flash Group BControl Mode: Off 
Flash Group CControl Mode: Off 
Flash Group AExposure Comp: 0 
Flash Group BExposure Comp: 0 
Flash Group CExposure Comp: 0 
Multi Exposure Version: 0100 
Multi Exposure Mode: Off 
Multi Exposure Shots: 0 
Multi Exposure Auto Gain: Off 
High ISONoise Reduction: Off 
AFInfo2 Version: 0100 
AFArea Mode: Unknown (1) 
Auto Focus: Unknown (2) 
AFPoints Used: C6 
File Info Version: 0100 
Directory Number: 100 
File Number: 2276 
Compression: JPEG (old-style) 
XResolution: 300 
YResolution: 300 
Resolution Unit: inches 
Preview Image Start: 10104 
Preview Image Length: 0 
YCb Cr Positioning: Co-sited 
GPSVersion ID: 2.2.0.0 
Compression: JPEG (old-style) 
XMPToolkit: Image::ExifTool 6.54 
Creator Tool: picnik.com

Return to the DSC_2276 page.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, if you want the long version of mine...

dc:format	image/tiff
exif:ApertureValue	6918863/1000000
exif:CustomRendered	0
exifateTimeDigitized	2009-07-18T13:26:23.820-04:00
exifateTimeOriginal	2009-07-18T13:26:23.820-04:00
exif:ExifVersion	0221
exif:ExposureBiasValue	0/1
exif:ExposureMode	0
exif:ExposureProgram	4
exif:ExposureTime	1/200
exif:Flash.Fired	False
exif:Flash.Return	0
exif:Flash.Mode	2
exif:Flash.Function	False
exif:Flash.RedEyeMode	False
exif:FNumber	11/1
exif:FocalLength	420/1
exif:FocalPlaneResolutionUnit	2
exif:FocalPlaneXResolution	4752000/894
exif:FocalPlaneYResolution	3168000/593
exif:ISOSpeedRatings[1]	100
exif:MaxApertureValue	4/1
exif:MeteringMode	6
exifixelXDimension	4752
exifixelYDimension	3168
exif:SceneCaptureType	0
exif:ShutterSpeedValue	7643856/1000000
exif:WhiteBalance	0
tiff:Make	Canon
tiff:Model	Canon EOS REBEL T1i
tiff:ResolutionUnit	2
tiff:XResolution	240/1
tiff:YResolution	240/1
xmp:CreateDate	2009-07-18T13:26:23.820-04:00
xmp:MetadataDate	2009-07-18T13:26:23.820-04:00
xmp:ModifyDate	2009-07-18T13:26:23.820-04:00
xmp:Rating	0
photoshop:ColorMode	3
photoshop:ICCProfile	Adobe RGB (1998)
aux:SerialNumber	220104685
aux:LensInfo	300/1 300/1 0/0 0/0
aux:Lens	EF300mm f/2.8L IS USM +1.4x
aux:ImageNumber	0
aux:FlashCompensation	0/1
aux:Firmware	1.0.9


----------



## thespacecowboy (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice shots, amazing.

I've just got a lowly (!) 350D/Rebel but am getting the Sigma EX 70-200mm soon. I see you've got the better Canon with IS, its too much money for my pockets. I hope I can get pics as good as you on it!


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

amazing shots!:thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

thespacecowboy said:


> Nice shots, amazing.
> 
> I've just got a lowly (!) 350D/Rebel but am getting the Sigma EX 70-200mm soon. I see you've got the better Canon with IS, its too much money for my pockets. I hope I can get pics as good as you on it!


Enjoy
http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/sigma_70-200_2p8_n15/


----------



## thespacecowboy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. I looked at the Tamron as well, its a tough choice. Its actually cheaper at the moment (679 on amazon) compared to the Sigma. I'm just not sure if I can handle the slow focusing of the Tamron. I'm not really into macro shots (one area the Sigma is not as strong on) and more so for my kids sports, portraits, regular vacations etc. 

Any other comments? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

thespacecowboy said:


> Thanks. I looked at the Tamron as well, its a tough choice. Its actually cheaper at the moment (679 on amazon) compared to the Sigma. I'm just not sure if I can handle the slow focusing of the Tamron. I'm not really into macro shots (one area the Sigma is not as strong on) and more so for my kids sports, portraits, regular vacations etc.
> 
> Any other comments?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Spend the money and get the real thing. You'll regret it later if you get the Sigma. :rofl:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Spend the money and get the real thing. You'll regret it later if you get the Sigma. :rofl:


That's pretty much what I decided with several of my lenses. I was going to get a 3rd party 100mm macro but knew I always would have thought "what if" if I didn't get the Canon.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Snareman said:


> That's pretty much what I decided with several of my lenses. I was going to get a 3rd party 100mm macro but knew I always would have thought "what if" if I didn't get the Canon.


Just like do I really want to spend $1800 for the Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 or the Sigma equivalent w/o VR for $800?


----------



## thespacecowboy (Jun 23, 2009)

Its a tough call. Do I buy a BMW or a Ford  Well, if you can afford the BMW, most people I guess probably would. How much of a compromise is it and what are you willing to compromise on?

This is how I look at the lens choice.

I can't justify $1800 on a hobby. So that discounts the Canon. Can I justify $800 and what do I get for that? Well a pretty decent lens. 

Other alternative - I don't compromise and save up for the Canon. But I'm impatient.


----------



## napoleon (May 11, 2009)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Although the fighter jets are awesome to watch, I think the c-17 Globemaster and A10 Warthog were awesome to watch. Did you get to see how fast that C-17 takes off and lands.....unbelieveable! Wish they would bring an F-18 to our local show...


I have seen the F/A 18 and the A10 several times and the are my favorites. The Thunder birds and Blue Angles put on an awesome performnce everytime. :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome picture :thumbup:


----------

